# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Making Mountains in Photoshop

## Flawedspirit

I once found this awesome tutorial online that taught me how to make land and mountain texture. It involved something to do with clouds/difference clouds, brushing in white to raise land, and black to lower, etc., alpha channels, and the lighting effects tool. Using this tutorial, I made an awesome texture-map to overlay on my land. The result is attached. Basically, it involved the creation of a displacement map.

Here is my problem. I lost the tutorial. I can't find it anywhere, and I can't quite remember how to make it work right! No matter what I type in Google, I can't seem to reproduce the magical keywords that brought me to that tutorial. Does anyone either know of a tutorial on this site, or has found the tutorial I was talking about? I hope the attached image helps out in showing what I mean; it's hard to explain a process you don't remember too well.

----------


## Bill Hooks

Something like this, maybe:

http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...Terrain-Part-1

----------


## Ascension

How long ago?  The tut Bill linked is quite new but I think Jezelf and I have the older ones for PS.  Look through the tutorial section, I know it can take a while...we should probably re-arrange that section.

----------


## Steel General

> How long ago?  The tut Bill linked is quite new but I think Jezelf and I have the older ones for PS.  Look through the tutorial section, I know it can take a while...we should probably re-arrange that section.


Good point, maybe break it into sub-categories; Mountains, Forests, etc. - or something like that.

----------


## Flawedspirit

Thank you very much Bill. While not exactly what I found then, That is very similar, and certainly something I can try out. Thanks for the help.

----------


## ravells

That looks like a tutorial from Tom Patterson's shaded relief website...hang on.. dang that's not it. If you type in 'Shaded Relief' as your search term in google, hopefully you can find it. That image looks really familiar, I'm sure I've seen that tutorial before.

:: Edit :: Was it this one?

----------


## Flawedspirit

Similar. I'm well on my way to remembering bits and pieces of the technique, and I am also developing my own way of doing it, which I think is the best way to go. If I deem it good enough, maybe I'll create a tutorial for it and put it here.

----------

